# PC'S and Thunderbolt



## synthnut1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Who's built a PC with Thunderbolt ? What motherboard etc. did you use ? I'm interested in hearing what was used on the build...... Thanks....Jim


----------



## LinusW (Oct 24, 2017)

I built a PC a few years ago based on a Gigabyte Z77X-UP5 TH. i7-3770K, 16 GB RAM Vengeance LP, Samsung 830 Pro. No problems but it is a bit dated now. 

What would you attach? Thunderbolt drive or audio interface? Are there Windows drivers?


----------



## wpc982 (Oct 24, 2017)

I actually bought a thunderbolt card to use with my Asus x-99 pro MB, which has a Thunderbolt header -- and then realized that I had nothing that used it, and didn't have any plans to get anything. Good question then: what do you need it for...


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 24, 2017)

I did. ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 with the additional Thunderbolt AIC card, which converts motherboard's DisplayPort to TB. Works great with RME UFX+ audio interface and W10.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2017)

Ah yes, another Happy ASRock User.
They continue to 8mpress me.
Their top shelf models have had TBolt for a while now.
But I would go with less featured models, then specialize needs as ED has done.

Their Rack optimized models are really nice.
Just the meat & potatoes..


----------



## synthnut1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks guys....I would be using it for an audio interface...I'm also looking at the asrock mboards as i


----------



## synthnut1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Have an older rme unit that runs using a pci slot....Jim


----------

